# CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP (New ASUS ACPI Support) Mising?

## sambartle

Can anyone confirm if the CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP kernel option is available in any of the gentoo-sources kernels?

I am running gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r8 and the option doesn't appear to be there (the old ASUS Acpi option is there), but I understand it should be as its in the mainline kernels since version 2.6.21.

----------

## AllenJB

I suspect CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is what you're looking for

----------

## sambartle

I thought CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS was the older version which is being replaced by the one CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP?

The description for it says it's depreciated and will be removed soon which is one of the reasons I want to use the newer option which should be in the kernel now. (Aside from the improved models supported by the newer module)

----------

## sambartle

I'm now pretty sure this is missing from the recent gentoo-sources and not sure why..

This is from the Gentoo Bug #195891 which is a similar issue (they were trying to compile the non-kernel version and as a suggestion to close the bug it was said that this is now an in-kernel option.. which at that time it was - it appears to have gone missing now in recent gentoo-sources though)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  ------- Comment  #6 From Pacho Ramos  2008-01-04 17:15:29 0000  [reply] -------
> 
> Maybe acpi4asus is no more longer needed. I am now using asus-latop module
> ...

 

Could anyone check and see if theres something weird about my system causing this option to be missing or at least see if anyone has the option in gentoo-sources so i can downgrade to a good copy that will support my laptop ACPI?

Thanks,

SamLast edited by sambartle on Sat May 31, 2008 9:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tarpman

asus-laptop is still present.  If it's not showing up for you it's most likely that you're missing one or more of its dependencies:

```
config ASUS_LAPTOP

        tristate "Asus Laptop Extras (EXPERIMENTAL)"

        depends on X86 

        depends on ACPI

    depends on EXPERIMENTAL && !ACPI_ASUS

    depends on LEDS_CLASS

    depends on BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE
```

----------

## MostAwesomeDude

 *tarpman wrote:*   

> asus-laptop is still present.  If it's not showing up for you it's most likely that you're missing one or more of its dependencies:
> 
> ```
> config ASUS_LAPTOP
> 
> ...

 

This. In my opinion it should select LEDS_CLASS and BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE, but whatever.

----------

## sambartle

tarpman.. The problem was LEDS_CLASS which I hadn't selected.. Thank you for the help you nailed it spot on..

MostAwesomeDude.. I agree that would have made it easier for me as I never considered i'd have to enable an option for some LED's to get a power management option to even appear!

----------

